# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Γινεται????????

## kelek13

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!εχω την εξης απορια:γινεται να συνδεσω παραλληλα(ειτε εγω ειτε καποιος ειδικος τελος παντων) σε ενα υπαρχον θυροτυλεφωνο ακομα ενα ακουστικο(τηλεφωνο).επειδη τα καλοκαιρια περναω πολυ χρονο της ημερας σε εναν οροφο πιο ψηλα λογο ζεστης(εννοειτε οτι παω πιο ψηλα για να δροσιστω επειδη φυσαει) εαν ερθει καποιος στο σπιτι και πατησει το κουδουνι δεν θα ακουσω,ετσι θελω να βαλω ακομα ενα τηλεφωνο επανω ωστε και να ακουσω και να ανοιξω την πορτα απο εκει που ειμαι!!!εχει κανει κανεις κατι παρομοιο για να μου πει τι παιζει??αν γινεται και πως!!

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Γίνεται πρέπει να δει κάποιος το υπάρχον θυροτηλέφωνο και εάν δεν γίνεται να βάλει ένα ακόμη  έτσι όπως είναι θα συμπληρώσει κάποια πράγματα αλλά γίνεται.

----------


## antonisc

γηνετε να το κανης  αλα θα δουλεβουν και τα 2 ταυτοχρονα οταν κτηπας( δε μας λες  τη μαρκα ειναι  το θυροτηλεφωνο)  το ακουστικο πρεπη να ειναι της ιδιας μαρκας για να το σηνδεσης  παρε γραμη απο το υπαρχων ακουστικο το θεμα ειναι πως θα πας το καλωδιο στον πανω οροφω αν εχης το σχεδιο σινδεσμολογιας μπορης να το σηνδεσης και απο την μπουτονιερα

----------


## kelek13

απο οτι εχω δει το ακουστικο εχει επανω ενα Ε με κατι σαν γραμμεσ δεξια και αριστερα,αυτο οσο αναφορα την μαρκα!!!αυτο θελω να χτυπανε και τα δυο ταυτοχρονα.μαλλον θα ερθει ο ηλεκτρολογοσ γιατι δεν θα ηθελα να κανω κατι αφου οπως βλεπω τα πραγματα ειναι περιπλοκα!!

----------

